# 1988 Mastercraft 8/30 RER 138-504-054



## Sdiers (May 22, 2021)

Does anybody know where I can find a discharge chute for my mower that won't break the bank?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Sdiers, welcome to the forum.

MTD makes discharge chutes that fit many different models. If you can recognize the chute you need, I would watch Amazon and Ebay for the right chute, hopefully at the right price.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Sdiers said:


> Does anybody know where I can find a discharge chute for my mower that won't break the bank?


Most new discharge chutes run less than $15. If you can't find the right one, make one..... $17 and 20 minutes labor ------ 12" x 18" piece of galvanized sheet metal from Home Depot, pair of tin snips and a ball peen hammer from Walmart. Trim to leave a tab(s) at the top of the sheet and wrap them around a 3/8" bolt to form the pivot hinges. Trim a piece of light card board to get the curvatures on the deck tight and then scribe those curves onto the sheet to make the final cuts. Add torsion springs if you want something fancy

12 x 18 Sheet Metal at HD $5
HD Torsion spring $2
Walmart Tin Snips $5
Walmart Ball Peen Hammer $5


----------

